# [Solved] distcc hosts list

## pacmac

# DISTCC_VERBOSE=1 pump emerge -u system

__________Using distcc-pump from /usr/bin

distcc[29540] (dcc_trace_version) distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu; built Apr 12 2009 20:49:44

distcc[29540] (dcc_recursion_safeguard) safeguard level=0

distcc[29540] (main) compiler name is "distcc"

distcc[29540] (dcc_parse_hosts_file) load hosts from /root/.distcc/hosts

distcc[29540] (dcc_parse_hosts) found tcp token "WiRe"

distcc[29540] (dcc_parse_hosts) found tcp token "Ecko"

distcc[29540] (dcc_exit) exit: code 0; self: 0.000000 user 0.001999 sys; children: 0.000000 user 0.000000 sys

distcc[29540] (dcc_cleanup_tempfiles_inner) deleted 0 temporary files

/usr/bin/pump: error: pump mode requested, but distcc hosts list does not contain any hosts with ',cpp' option

/etc/hosts is correctly configured and distccd is started on those two machines.Last edited by pacmac on Mon Apr 13, 2009 1:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

Pump disagrees.  I suspect that the problem is exactly as the error message says: you marked those hosts as distcc capable, but did not add ,cpp to mark that they can be used in pump mode.

----------

## pacmac

host,cpp,lzo in /root/.distcc/hosts solved it, thanks  :Smile: 

----------

